# Paid Tipsters



## steve1 (Jan 19, 2022)

I've a UK punter & i've been betting for 24 years, usually making a few thousand every year, not loads but enough to keep on doing.



In 2021, i had more time like some people, so i've been betting more, i'm banned/restricted from almost every online website now.



But Boylesport & Spreadex (just the fixed odds sports betting part NOT spread betting).... I have found a way of making easy cash.



Boylesports i was £14 Thousand up in 2 months ( I can prove this with my account if necessary ) i had been betting with them 2 years previous to this, so i went under the radar..... Spreadex about £4000 before being restricted to top winnings of £10.



So i want to share my expertise, Boylesports bet there is no risk involved due to a loophole/something they are doing wrong i have found, the worst you get is your money each bet....... With the spreadex bets you are taking well over the odds on a certain market, due to something it seems they are doing wrong also.



I've never done this before, so don't know if this is the correct place to put this, Would anyone like to know more?


----------



## steve1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Just forgot to put on that, both the bets are totally different kinds on the 2 sites & they are both only on Tennis, you could literally make as much as you like until they restrict you? I was so annoyed this happened to me.


----------



## steve1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Make as much as you want, until you get restricted.

I don't offer tips this game that game etc.... You just follow the method on any game & it allows you to make money overall, literally i've had thousands of them, though can't do it anymore as i've been restricted.

You just to have or open, so you can bet with Boylesports or Spreadex.

Message me on here for price/details? It's very reasonable, when you can make thousands.


----------

